# Isn’t this an ODD peak season



## DC Diva (Oct 26, 2022)

Anyone else wondering what’s going on?  Through COVID, OT all the time, freight flow was super busy, never a dull moment, and now, BLEH.  All my time here, I have never seen October so slow.  This feels more like February/March.  VLE just about all teams, every day.  401K circling the drain.  Is this what KMART and SEARS were like towards the end?


----------



## MrT (Oct 26, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> Anyone else wondering what’s going on?  Through COVID, OT all the time, freight flow was super busy, never a dull moment, and now, BLEH.  All my time here, I have never seen October so slow.  This feels more like February/March.  VLE just about all teams, every day.  401K circling the drain.  Is this what KMART and SEARS were like towards the end?


I feel bad but I sure am thankful because we are needing the time to recover and be ready for November december


----------



## FrankM0421 (Oct 26, 2022)

Sure is. With the added Warehouse space we got from them moving FC's away from DC's we pretty much doubled our capacity.  The amount of new lanes for new stores added this year 10+.  The constant circle offers and other great deals we have yet nothing going on at the DC.   Can't keep depal or the cage cart lines full even with 2 tuggers and carton floor staging their carts.  They are actually not worried about productivity in a sense and want to maintain floor cleanliness on any aisle worked in.  Stop and clean before you enter said aisle.  Stop and clean when you leave said aisle. If you're up in the air and drop some garbage go down and pick it up.  If someone cuts through your aisle and drops garbage you better stop and clean it. More SOM's more OM's PC and multiple leads all going in different directions instead of working together even though the same things need done every night.


----------



## Luck (Oct 26, 2022)

With two month long black friday sales that started several weeks ago there wont be as much of a push for black friday in November as we are historically used to (very intentional I assume). 
The stores already have plenty of product to sell through and the DCs are in a stable state having already dealt with the bulk of the inventory issues. Good cool down time for our supply chain to focus on things like safety which have plummeted as of late I hear.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Oct 26, 2022)

Luck said:


> With two month long black friday sales that started several weeks ago there wont be as much of a push for black friday in November as we are historically used to (very intentional I assume).
> The stores already have plenty of product to sell through and the DCs are in a stable state having already dealt with the bulk of the inventory issues. Good cool down time for our supply chain to focus on things like safety which have plummeted as of late I hear.



Weird what happens when you don't care about the quality of people you hire and then implement a reward system for them to recommend their friends.  Groups of idiots standing around another idiot on a machine and they get ran into.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 26, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> Anyone else wondering what’s going on?  Through COVID, OT all the time, freight flow was super busy, never a dull moment, and now, BLEH.  All my time here, I have never seen October so slow.  This feels more like February/March.  VLE just about all teams, every day.  401K circling the drain.  Is this what KMART and SEARS were like towards the end?


Less freight? HALLELUJAH. Stores have been squawking for months and months about being bombarded. Hearing that the DCs are slow is nothing but great news as far as we are concerned.

Sears and Kmart died a very long, drawn-out death. Target is nowhere near it.


----------



## WHS (Oct 26, 2022)

happygoth said:


> Less freight? HALLELUJAH. Stores have been squawking for months and months about being bombarded. Hearing that the DCs are slow is nothing but great news as far as we are concerned.
> 
> Sears and Kmart died a very long, drawn-out death. Target is nowhere near it.


Don’t get ahead of yourself.  We’ve got a massive amount of Black Friday / Winter / Christmas to start unloading.  My estimate is maybe one more week of this then the freight avalanche is coming


----------



## MrT (Oct 26, 2022)

Just give me some time to set christmas so I can push pallets one more week should be good.  If we didn't have 50 pallets of style in the steel I'd be more ok lol


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Oct 27, 2022)

Lol not sure where you are located, but our dc is like 95% full, we carried over 70k labels yesterday and we are doing back to back days with ob doing 200k.


----------



## MrT (Oct 27, 2022)

Well my next two trucks have like 1400 mini seasonal boxes a piece so I'm fucked.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Oct 27, 2022)

WHS said:


> Don’t get ahead of yourself.  We’ve got a massive amount of Black Friday / Winter / Christmas to start unloading.  My estimate is maybe one more week of this then the freight avalanche is coming


Oh, please say it isn't true. I'm with @happygoth and it hasn't let up yet for my area. Got 2 cases of dental floss picks today when I usually get 1 or 2 of the pouches of 3 packages in my repacks. They'll sell but in the meantime, they're taking up a lot of waco space. And don't get me started on the mouthwash and cough syrup. Wacos are crowded but I do still have some space high up! My only hope is that my area doesn't get a lot of special stuff for Christmas (OTC and Personal Care). I feel sorry for the areas that do.


----------



## MrT (Oct 27, 2022)

FlowTeamChick said:


> Oh, please say it isn't true. I'm with @happygoth and it hasn't let up yet for my area. Got 2 cases of dental floss picks today when I usually get 1 or 2 of the pouches of 3 packages in my repacks. They'll sell but in the meantime, they're taking up a lot of waco space. And don't get me started on the mouthwash and cough syrup. Wacos are crowded but I do still have some space high up! My only hope is that my area doesn't get a lot of special stuff for Christmas (OTC and Personal Care). I feel sorry for the areas that do.


Otc and personal care, mainly personal care, get christmas gift sets that go on the endcaps and some wintery hand soaps and stuff.  The area does see an increase in volume but not as significant as the other big areas


----------



## WHS (Oct 27, 2022)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Lol not sure where you are located, but our dc is like 95% full, we carried over 70k labels yesterday and we are doing back to back days with ob doing 200k.


Oof.  I’m on A1 so I’m off till Saturday but our largest drop last week was like 70k with 40k carry over.  Even with B keys getting behind we’re still barely breaking 100k and capacity is wrecking us 

We are horrendous on capacity.  We’ve lost our parking area to a bulk location.  We’ve got bulk in the middle of a busy travel aisle.  The amount of storage trailers we have full of Christmas alone is absurd.


----------



## Gabrigawr (Oct 28, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> Anyone else wondering what’s going on?  Through COVID, OT all the time, freight flow was super busy, never a dull moment, and now, BLEH.  All my time here, I have never seen October so slow.  This feels more like February/March.  VLE just about all teams, every day.  401K circling the drain.  Is this what KMART and SEARS were like towards the end?


One you can't compare COVID times with now. The pandemic helped sales due to the stimulus checks and the amount people were getting on unemployment. With all that going away things are now going back to "normal" times. Second look at your headcount. Pre Covid you probably had half the amount of team members than you do now so combine lower drops with higher headcounts and you get VLE. They could cut headcounts and put everyone back on budget but they dug a hole so deep on not holding anyone accountable that its getting hard to hold anyone accountable without HR holding you back. I say this come after Christmas headcounts in DCs will start going down because they are slowly going towards CPH and making sure they make money. This is based off what I have seen in my DC


----------



## Grunt (Oct 28, 2022)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Lol not sure where you are located, but our dc is like 95% full, we carried over 70k labels yesterday and we are doing back to back days with ob doing 200k.


How big is your team that's pushing 200k in ob? 2 doors per person?


----------



## WHS (Oct 28, 2022)

Grunt said:


> How big is your team that's pushing 200k in ob? 2 doors per person?


No they’re probably just murdering their outbound team with freight.  Pretty sure we couldn’t realistically push 200k even if both keys combined teams


----------



## Luck (Oct 28, 2022)

Grunt said:


> How big is your team that's pushing 200k in ob? 2 doors per person?


I would assume they meant 200k for the day, aka 100k per shift. Which is on the high side but is doable.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Oct 28, 2022)

Grunt said:


> How big is your team that's pushing 200k in ob? 2 doors per person?


100k per shift 3ish doors a person


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Oct 28, 2022)

MrT said:


> Otc and personal care, mainly personal care, get christmas gift sets that go on the endcaps and some wintery hand soaps and stuff.  The area does see an increase in volume but not as significant as the other big areas


Yes, I know. I set the lip balm and Tums end caps (the only holiday ones for OTC) and have done two of the six for Personal Care. My point though is that it's not like Toys or Electronics or Apparel or, worst of all imho, Seasonal. Over half our truck today was for Seasonal and Mini.
The increase I get at this time of year isn't that much compared to other areas. Yet, someone somewhere still seems to think I need even more mouthwash! Do they think Listerine is the latest hot Christmas gift? ;-)
It is good motivation to get my normally unused high up shelves cleared of junk I've stashed there to take care of "when I have time."


----------



## Grunt (Oct 28, 2022)

WHS said:


> No they’re probably just murdering their outbound team with freight.  Pretty sure we couldn’t realistically push 200k even if both keys combined teams


You'd have to have a strong mezz team to do it.


----------



## BigBear (Oct 31, 2022)

Yes that’s exactly what’s happening.. Amazon just taking over .. have you been to the stores lately? Less and less people, and I don’t blame them when the only 5 food aisles are always out of stock. The drive up option was a big plus but are dropping the ball there as well only staffing it with 1 store team member, 
Just announced last week at our DC that will be removing the ICQA team and focusing more onboard training by making the trainers merit.. yes finally good bye ICQA!


----------



## whsDCII (Oct 31, 2022)

They're removing ICQA??? Whaaaa?


----------



## InboundDCguy (Oct 31, 2022)

I wouldn’t count on that… considering there are 10+ job postings for it on workday, plus postings for OM-ICQA. I think someone misheard something.


----------



## Avocadioo (Oct 31, 2022)

Yeah with me not being there….


----------



## Avocadioo (Oct 31, 2022)

Grunt said:


> You'd have to have a strong mezz team to do it.


My mezz team get all the hoes.


----------



## WHS (Oct 31, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> I wouldn’t count on that… considering there are 10+ job postings for it on workday, plus postings for OM-ICQA. I think someone misheard something.


I’m betting on misheard too.  Our ICQA is expanding,  no chance it’s going away suddenly.  We just added an additional leader

Though as a trainer I am intrigued by the possibility of it becoming a merit role.  We’re dying on trainers as there’s no incentive to be one.  It looks good when applying for leadership but beyond that?


----------



## can't touch this (Oct 31, 2022)

Same here at Redacted, Inc. tbh…zero work to be done but it’s not like the seasonal hires were ever going to work anyway


----------



## DC Diva (Nov 1, 2022)

They added training specialist to each key, not really a trainer but someone else to strut around with a clipboard.  They help with new hires at orientation, and that’s about it.  Not HR, but they think and act like they are.


----------



## Luck (Nov 1, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> They added training specialist to each key, not really a trainer but someone else to strut around with a clipboard.  They help with new hires at orientation, and that’s about it.  Not HR, but they think and act like they are.


Yeah training specialist is what I would assume the "merit trainer" position they are thinking of is.


----------



## Luck (Nov 1, 2022)

BigBear said:


> Yes that’s exactly what’s happening.. Amazon just taking over .. have you been to the stores lately? Less and less people, and I don’t blame them when the only 5 food aisles are always out of stock. The drive up option was a big plus but are dropping the ball there as well only staffing it with 1 store team member,
> Just announced last week at our DC that will be removing the ICQA team and focusing more onboard training by making the trainers merit.. yes finally good bye ICQA!


There is like 0% chance of that happening. (Poor) Quality is the number one reason for shortage in the warehouse. You can do a sweep through any random aisle in the warehouse and find erorrs/make adjustments that correct tens if not hundreds of thousands of dollars of overages/shortages. 

I am guessing they might have announced that ICQA wont be doing as much minutia and busywork around the warehouse which is true. They are being tasked to focus solely om shortage rather than help OMs do research into where their WIPs are.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Nov 1, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> They added training specialist to each key, not really a trainer but someone else to strut around with a clipboard.  They help with new hires at orientation, and that’s about it.  Not HR, but they think and act like they are.




We have an older woman "trainer" that's never done anything other than rework and will walk out if put on anything else.   How do you specialize in something you've never done? You would think that this is where experience should come in to play.  Once she became the backup they no longer needed the actual specialist to cover our key. They gave her a couple hour crash course and that was it.  She then expected the trainers to train her the rest of the way then complained about them not doing their job properly.


----------



## WHS (Nov 1, 2022)

Luck said:


> Yeah training specialist is what I would assume the "merit trainer" position they are thinking of is.


Strange.  We’ve had key/shift specific training specialists for quite a while now


----------



## Luck (Nov 1, 2022)

WHS said:


> Strange.  We’ve had key/shift specific training specialists for quite a while now


Same, but then I am constantly surprised what isnt standard. For instance I heard from someone who came in from another DC that their HR still does EVERYTHING on paper. Zero online anything. Which is just insane.


----------



## Luck (Nov 1, 2022)

FrankM0421 said:


> We have an older woman "trainer" that's never done anything other than rework and will walk out if put on anything else.   How do you specialize in something you've never done? You would think that this is where experience should come in to play.  Once she became the backup they no longer needed the actual specialist to cover our key. They gave her a couple hour crash course and that was it.  She then expected the trainers to train her the rest of the way then complained about them not doing their job properly.


I hate the backup positions for that reason. It make sense when its a one day affair but when anybody takes a giant two week vacation the gap in the backups knowledge really hurts the building. Isnt their fault either most of the time. Just sucks that they dont get more/better training in the role.


----------



## WHS (Nov 1, 2022)

Luck said:


> Same, but then I am constantly surprised what isnt standard. For instance I heard from someone who came in from another DC that their HR still does EVERYTHING on paper. Zero online anything. Which is just insane.


I don’t even understand how they would manage.  You’d think a company this size would run their distribution centers in an extremely uniform manner.  The more I learn the more I feel like they are ran like fast food franchises


----------



## FrankM0421 (Nov 1, 2022)

Luck said:


> There is like 0% chance of that happening. (Poor) Quality is the number one reason for shortage in the warehouse. You can do a sweep through any random aisle in the warehouse and find erorrs/make adjustments that correct tens if not hundreds of thousands of dollars of overages/shortages.
> 
> I am guessing they might have announced that ICQA wont be doing as much minutia and busywork around the warehouse which is true. They are being tasked to focus solely om shortage rather than help OMs do research into where their WIPs are.




Our PC is telling people to do shit wrong.  No fucks given if we send one store 4 black friday 11/22/22 PiPo floor displays.  Just ignore that inbound didn't break down the pallets into singles because the person pulling will notice the mistake and break them down to 100+ separate pallets before sending them to outbound to be sorted.   Some stores will be getting multiple black friday display shippers or whatever the fuck they're called and some will be getting none.  Hope these stores enjoy all the extra Fao Schwartz stuffed animals this year.


----------



## marcus85306 (Nov 2, 2022)

My DC said that it's projected to be no mandatory OT through December and voluntary OT will be nearly non-existent.


----------



## marcus85306 (Nov 2, 2022)

My DC said that it's projected to be no mandatory OT through December and voluntary OT will be nearly non-existent.


----------



## BigBear (Nov 2, 2022)

That’s what was announced, stating no improvement and Hq and DC numbers aren’t adding up, miss reporting


----------



## WHS (Nov 2, 2022)

FrankM0421 said:


> Our PC is telling people to do shit wrong.  No fucks given if we send one store 4 black friday 11/22/22 PiPo floor displays.  Just ignore that inbound didn't break down the pallets into singles because the person pulling will notice the mistake and break them down to 100+ separate pallets before sending them to outbound to be sorted.   Some stores will be getting multiple black friday display shippers or whatever the fuck they're called and some will be getting none.  Hope these stores enjoy all the extra Fao Schwartz stuffed animals this year.


Your PC???  They have nothing to do with that stuff.  Do you mean your Senior OM?


----------



## jenna (Nov 2, 2022)

FrankM0421 said:


> Our PC is telling people to do shit wrong.  *No fucks given if we send one store 4 black friday 11/22/22 PiPo floor displays.*  Just ignore that inbound didn't break down the pallets into singles because the person pulling will notice the mistake and break them down to 100+ separate pallets before sending them to outbound to be sorted.   *Some stores will be getting multiple black friday display shippers or whatever the fuck they're called and some will be getting none.*  Hope these stores enjoy all the extra Fao Schwartz stuffed animals this year.



Sending one store four of the same PIPO displays?  Or four different displays, but just sent really early?
-
What does it mean to break down a pallet into singles?
-
Some stores getting multiples of the same Shippers that are intended to be sent out to different stores?  aka one store gets 4 of the same shippers, and the other three stores get Zero shippers?
-
trying to interpret what you are saying....


----------



## Luck (Nov 2, 2022)

jenna said:


> Sending one store four of the same PIPO displays?  Or four different displays, but just sent really early?
> -
> What does it mean to break down a pallet into singles?
> -
> ...


Medium sized shippers will come c
Shrimk wrapped 2-4 to a pallet. If you arent paying attention it isnt hard to not understand that and end up dropping off the entire pallet with all 4 display shippers being sent to one store, when they should be sent to 4 stores one-each.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Nov 2, 2022)

WHS said:


> Your PC???  They have nothing to do with that stuff.  Do you mean your Senior OM?



Nope the PC.  Our SOM came from an FC and turns to the PC for guidance.  PC was inbound before PC and all that matter is that inbound flows as fast as possible.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Nov 2, 2022)

jenna said:


> Sending one store four of the same PIPO displays?  Or four different displays, but just sent really early?
> -
> What does it mean to break down a pallet into singles?
> -
> ...







We get things like these 4 to a pallet wrapped in plastic.   A store will usually only receive one of them.  Inbound is supposed unwrap them and put each one on it's own separate pallet instead of leaving all 4 to a pallet before it gets put in a location.  If you leave 4 to a pallet someone is going to slap a label for one store on it and send out all 4.


----------



## jenna (Nov 2, 2022)

Thanks!  I have received two of the same shipper before.  That explains it.


----------



## WHS (Nov 2, 2022)

FrankM0421 said:


> Nope the PC.  Our SOM came from an FC and turns to the PC for guidance.  PC was inbound before PC and all that matter is that inbound flows as fast as possible.


So your PC is an idiot and your SOM is incompetent.  Sounds about Target for you


----------



## Luck (Nov 3, 2022)

FrankM0421 said:


> View attachment 14337
> 
> 
> We get things like these 4 to a pallet wrapped in plastic.   A store will usually only receive one of them.  Inbound is supposed unwrap them and put each one on it's own separate pallet instead of leaving all 4 to a pallet before it gets put in a location.  If you leave 4 to a pallet someone is going to slap a label for one store on it and send out all 4.


Nah, not at my DC. Fully the responsibility of OB to pay attention to what is being sorted.


----------



## Luck (Nov 3, 2022)

jenna said:


> Thanks!  I have received two of the same shipper before.  That explains it.


Sometimes you ARE meant to revieve two. It isnt always an error. Especially if you are a larger store.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 3, 2022)

Luck said:


> Sometimes you ARE meant to revieve two. It isnt always an error. Especially if you are a larger store.


That’s why I got 2 pallets of one type of gingerbread houses this week.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Nov 3, 2022)

Luck said:


> Nah, not at my DC. Fully the responsibility of OB to pay attention to what is being sorted.




WHS mainly sorts PiPo and FPS at my DC.  OB does the UDC sorting and depending on amount of PiPo will help. We've had so much PiPo they are having to load them in the trucks instead of staging them in the lane to be loaded later.

There are two docks with about 4-5 doors at each we receive PiPo at.  One in the shipping wing and one all the way on the other side of the warehouse which is about a 7 min ride on a machine.  Think of an L and at the top of the L is where we store PiPo at the bottom of the L is the shipping wing where PiPo flow needs to be. Inbound will unload PiPo flow all the way on the far side or top of the L.  Then WHS has to load them back on trailers and do an inbound transfer down to the shipping wing to sort.  And vice versa.  They will unload PiPo puts in the shipping wing then we end up having to load them back in a trailer then IBT them to the other side of the warehouse to unload them and do puts. Their excuse is that they don't know if it's flow or puts until they receive it and it can be a mix of flow and puts in the same trailer.


----------



## Gabrigawr (Nov 3, 2022)

You


FrankM0421 said:


> WHS mainly sorts PiPo and FPS at my DC.  OB does the UDC sorting and depending on amount of PiPo will help. We've had so much PiPo they are having to load them in the trucks instead of staging them in the lane to be loaded later.
> 
> There are two docks with about 4-5 doors at each we receive PiPo at.  One in the shipping wing and one all the way on the other side of the warehouse which is about a 7 min ride on a machine.  Think of an L and at the top of the L is where we store PiPo at the bottom of the L is the shipping wing where PiPo flow needs to be. Inbound will unload PiPo flow all the way on the far side or top of the L.  Then WHS has to load them back on trailers and do an inbound transfer down to the shipping wing to sort.  And vice versa.  They will unload PiPo puts in the shipping wing then we end up having to load them back in a trailer then IBT them to the other side of the warehouse to unload them and do puts. Their excuse is that they don't know if it's flow or puts until they receive it and it can be a mix of flow and puts in the same trailer.


Have to be at my DC. Mine is shaped like an L as well but we receive pipo on our 100 dock and they store it at the end of the wing where there are no lanes


----------



## FrankM0421 (Nov 3, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> You
> 
> Have to be at my DC. Mine is shaped like an L as well but we receive pipo on our 100 dock and they store it at the end of the wing where there are no lanes



We don't have a 100 dock 0-200 are outbound doors other than the 5 or so doors used for PiPo but we call it the PiPo dock.  There are no lanes their yet but the doors have trailers in them and are used for bulk storage. They used to store PiPo in this area but they cleared it and it's barely being used for seasonal items now.


----------



## Gabrigawr (Nov 3, 2022)

FrankM0421 said:


> We don't have a 100 dock 0-200 are outbound doors.


Interesting. Our OB doors are 2-140. Kind of lucky to have the 100 dock for pipo flow cause whs doesn't have to travel far to sort


----------



## WHS (Nov 3, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> Interesting. Our OB doors are 2-140. Kind of lucky to have the 100 dock for pipo flow cause whs doesn't have to travel far to sort


The amount of PIPO we do I can’t imagine having to move it more than once from its stored location to the doors.


----------



## Luck (Nov 3, 2022)

Just so you guys know every RDC is shaped like an L. It is a signature of Targets DCs. 
That tip of the L is called the Outbound Wing. 
My DC also h
Uses the 100 dock to unload reserve PIPO. I couldn't imagine bringing it all the way from the other side of the building that is just stupid. Your GPMers must have an abysmal CPH.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Nov 3, 2022)

Luck said:


> Just so you guys know every RDC is shaped like an L. It is a signature of Targets DCs.
> That tip of the L is called the Outbound Wing.
> My DC also h
> Uses the 100 dock to unload reserve PIPO. I couldn't imagine bringing it all the way from the other side of the building that is just stupid. Your GPMers must have an abysmal CPH.



GPM'ers CPH?  Their only goal is to keep inbound quiet and depal full and non con to sort.  If that's good they are sitting somewhere talking...  You pull PiPo then you GPM that shit straight into a trailer till it gets full then call the packet office and get it transferred to inbound.


----------



## aifbeewert (Nov 4, 2022)

Luck said:


> Just so you guys know every RDC is shaped like an L. It is a signature of Targets DCs.
> That tip of the L is called the Outbound Wing.
> My DC also h
> Uses the 100 dock to unload reserve PIPO. I couldn't imagine bringing it all the way from the other side of the building that is just stupid. Your GPMers must have an abysmal CPH.



3802 does not have a wing.


----------



## Luck (Nov 4, 2022)

FrankM0421 said:


> GPM'ers CPH?  Their only goal is to keep inbound quiet and depal full and non con to sort.  If that's good they are sitting somewhere talking...  You pull PiPo then you GPM that shit straight into a trailer till it gets full then call the packet office and get it transferred to inbound.


So you guys dont actually transport PIPO across the building. You build it into trailers and send it to the 60 dock. That makes more sense, I thought you had said you guys would litteraly GPM from one end of the building to the other.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Nov 4, 2022)

Luck said:


> So you guys dont actually transport PIPO across the building. You build it into trailers and send it to the 60 dock. That makes more sense, I thought you had said you guys would litteraly GPM from one end of the building to the other.



We did at first but the wheels would melt off the triples when moving water.


----------



## WHS (Nov 4, 2022)

FrankM0421 said:


> We did at first but the wheels would melt off the triples when moving water.


It’s brutal moving a triple load of water from door to door.  That’s bad management that ever allowed that in the first place


----------



## Luck (Nov 4, 2022)

And the salt pallets. Ive had to call E&F multiples times for broken tripples trying to move those things just across the Wing lmao


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Nov 5, 2022)

Luck said:


> So you guys dont actually transport PIPO across the building. You build it into trailers and send it to the 60 dock. That makes more sense, I thought you had said you guys would litteraly GPM from one end of the building to the other.


Pipo is gpmed from all across the building at my dc. None is offloaded in the wing anymore, even if it is flow.


----------

